# Engine to Transmission compatibility



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Bolt patterns are the same, wiring is diffrent manual/auto, not positive about the year to year differences, but i'm fairly certain they are all the same, at least untill the S14


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello All,
After 2 days of nothing but searching these forums and other forums. And Motors and Trannies I am missing something very basic. I have an 89 240sx with the KA24e motor and Auto Trani- Now I want a CA18det Motor since My KA24e has a burnt valve. I use this car as a daily driver in Heavy Austin Traffic in the evenings. Hence wanting the Auto Trani. I have the suspension already just arrived yesterday::thumbup: . RS-R race springs and KYB-AGX shocks and struts. 

Ok My questions-
1> What Motor Bolts Directly up to my mounts And Trani?
or
2> Does Anyone know where to get a CA18DET with an Auto Trani that is a good business?

3>When I swap my KA24E motor to a CA18DET motor what parts of the exhaust needs to be changed at the Swap. Do I need a larger pipe and Cat etc etc etc?

Thanks in advance


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Research the SR Swap. The CA is the same swap as the SR, with the exception of the wiring. I've never seen a write up about the wiring, but I'm pretty sure someone could shed some light on that for you.

I'm telling you now, most of the good CA's are gone. They're pretty old engines, and are hard to come by in a decent condition. I have a question for you? Why not just swap in the DOHC ka?


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks I think.....

Now are the Bolt patterns in the Mounts and the Trani the same for the 
KA24De Motor and The KA24e motor? A\

And is the SR20DET and the CA18DET the same patterns..


Basicly.....everyone talks about swapping but who knows what is really compatible with what? I Know in domestic cars there are many many different Trannie and Motor combos...It seems that every one just swaps to swap what is the real deal?? Does any one know the bolt patters and the compatible trannies? If I dont need to swap an engine and trannie then I wont. Then I can save myself a ton of time and one less thing not to worry about. I know my trannie is solid.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok I answered my own Question......KA24DE and KA24E motors have the same bolt pattern. Basically what I found out is that All KA motors and Tranis bolt to each other. Please someone correct me if they know any better. From what I have dug up some of the wiring my be different for the Tranis between motors. Does anyone Have a clue on this wiring difference? I am thinking neutral safety switch reverse switch...May be Speedometer?


----------

